# Feeling extreme weightlessness



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

Does this feeling go away????? This is one of my worst symptoms. I feel so trapped and hopeless! I don't even know who is writing this.


----------



## KJames (Feb 29, 2016)

I've had this symptom for a year so far. It's Hell.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

How does it feel like? I don't think I understand what this is.


----------



## KJames (Feb 29, 2016)

Like you're about to float into the sky? Like you are walking on clouds? Like you are a Ghost......

:-(


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah just as the word states...containing no weight. Nothing occupies your body. Just think about it.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

That sounds horrible. I feel more like just a body.


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

I would think most people with DP have some sort of degree of weightlessness but I don't know. Isn't DP being dissociated from your body so therefore you don't fill your body causing weightlessness. I literally have no connection to my body. I have zero idea of where I am or who I am as well.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Maybe I just explain it in a different way, I don't know. But I definitely don't feel like floating. I don't feel in control of my body = head. That's how I explain that. Like I have no mind.


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

So you feel like your body is there and that you aren't a ghost? Consider your self lucky then. My body feels completely hidden.


----------

